# OC Surf: Labor Day Weeekend



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Fished the south end of OC with bloodworms off and on for about an hour on Friday afternoon. Mid to late incoming tide, strong north to south lateral current, turbulent surf with weeds on every cast. Winds switched to southerly late in the day.

Caught a spot, 7 or 8 inches, on the second cast, which got my kids excited. Every cast afterwards the rod was in one of my children's hands. Lost the bait a few times, but no other fish.

Looks like rain on Saturday, but hopefully we'll be on the sand again Sunday and Monday.

If we get another spot, is it worth sending it back out on a heavier rod/reel combo?


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

*OC Surf: Labor Day Weekend*

The rain on Saturday kept us off the beach. Talked to a D Bay crabber at Twisties in Strathmere on Saturday night who said his catch is down this year, but he said the fluke are running and he's catching them in his pots. A local marina owner also commented that his business is down.

Sunday my boys and I fished for less than an hour at the top of the tide with bloodworms. Enough nibbles to keep the kids interested, but we got skunked.

One more shot tomorrow...


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

The surf was full of small fish today. Lost count of how many fish we caught over 2 hours of fishing. All 3 kids caught multiple fish, even a double of different species. Bluefish, northern kingfish, spot and smooth dogfish ate the bloodworms and found the hook.

First time fishing the bottom of the tide this weekend. As the tide switched to incoming the water became dirtier and there were more weeds. The wind also increased. 

Had planned to put out a spot when the bloodworms were gone, but the last bloodworm resulted in 2 dogfish and no spot, so we had to end the session. Poor planning...


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Some photos from the weekend...


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

A few more pics...


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Cool pics......making memories of a lifetime for those kids


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

great report!


----------

